# RY8 - Rong Yu Pharmaceuticals



## System (3 November 2017)

Rong Yu Pharmaceuticals owns, through its wholly owned subsidiaries, the Business, which currently involves the development, manufacture and sale of pharmaceutical products based on principles of traditional Chinese medicine. The Business has been operational since 2004 and is located in Fuzhou City, Jiangxi Province, China.

Under the Company's current business model, the Company sources the raw materials utilised in the manufacture of its Rongyu Products from local herb markets while customised packaging material and other ancillary ingredients are purchased from third party suppliers.

The Company then manufactures and packages its Rongyu Products in-house before delivering them to over 300 wholesale distributors for distribution throughout 28 Provinces across China.

It is anticipated that RY8 will list on the ASX during December 2017.


----------

